# Develop Module Lightroom 5 & 5.2RC : Issues with images not keeping edits



## blask (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

So, imagine that I'm in Lightroom 5 or 5.2 RC ( I say both because even though 5 has now been over-ridden by 5.2RC, it was doing this before the update) and I make some edits for exposure etc. 

I then move onto the next image, sometimes I copy the settings across or choose previous to apply same base to the next image then tweak. 

I move on down the track, only to go back 6 or 7 images later and notice that the images I just processed look flat compared to what I had just done a few mins ago. 

I then either zoom on the image, which brings it back to the edited version or click on a previous history state, then back to the most recent history state and image returns to completed edited look. 

So, then I click on another image which I have edited, the history state is sitting on paste settings for the final look, but the image look is flat. Again, if I click on import, it goes to the imported raw file, click on paste settings, and beautiful final retouched image. 

Keep in mind that if I go to another image, then back to this image, I will have to go through this whole process again to see the final edited state. 

In effect, there are 3 different histograms I notice. 
1. Imported
2. A histogram for the image showing last history state.
3. HOWEVER, A histogram that changes after I click import, then click back to last history state and this is the edited look I want when I tab through my images after editing.

Whats the go? 
Am I explaining myself correctly? 
Interesting enough, this is on my iMac. I imported the images to my macpro and no dramas. Obviously I want to edit on the large screen though. 
Other thing to note: I made a new catalog with only this last import and no dramas so far. My workflow is to have only one catalog though and folders within. 

First post in this forum, go easy. 

Thanks, 

Matt.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 5, 2013)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

I have noticed this as well fairly often, but have never been able to reproduce reliably enough to file a bug report. It seems when you get the "bad" version in Develop, any change will force it to render the good version for you.

If you are able to reproduce this reliably, please post a detail recipe and we'll see if I can do it too.


----------



## chris02 (Aug 5, 2013)

On version 5.0 I had the same problem yesterday when the crops had disappeared when going back.


----------



## blask (Aug 5, 2013)

I agree Chris, That's another issue about the cropping. What a pain that is.

If cropped on an angle, the result won't be there when visiting again. However, when cropping straight, seems to work fine. 

re: The original subject matter of the history state, Mark, I did in fact delete the original images from the problem catalog. I then imported the images same exact way, (which is as normal as I've been importing for years) and did in fact get the same problematic result. 

Clients images so I needed to get this sorted for delivery, so I'm at least happy that I'm not getting any grief with these images on the same computer, but it's own catalog. 

Hopefully, I don't see this problem, but which is the best place to voice my comments to Adobe to state my error?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 5, 2013)

The best place is Adobe's own feedback forum -- there's a link to it in the grey bar at the top of the page.


----------

